# Universal Character Site:     UPDATED MARCH 2016  PG 7



## Berlioz70

Hello!

I started a Universal Character Website: *UOCharacterHunt *(last updated Fall 2018)

The Character Index is a link to all of the characters I've met at UO. The Theme Parks link shows all the currently active characters still in the parks regularly.

Check it out - let me know your thoughts/suggestions.

*The thread has had revisions 3/8/2016 with an updated character reference chart.

Page 7 list is an easy one click to find information for your favorite character.

Join us for hunting UO park characters.....!
macraven*


----------



## mdb78

I've used your site for WDW.   Thanks for keeping it updated, especially with the changes going on in Fantasyland.   

Quick question.. Who is Alex (listed in UO Kidzone)?  I'm trying to rack my brain, but I can't figure it out! Lol!  

ETA:  nevermind!  I just saw the picture!


----------



## lamb616

awesome! I Had no idea Dora & Diego were at US.  My DD (3) will be tha-RILLED!


----------



## mdb78

lamb616 said:


> awesome! I Had no idea Dora & Diego were at US.  My DD (3) will be tha-RILLED!
> I think they need to get rid of the Simpsons.  Is that show even still on???



Yup that show is still going on strong!


----------



## Magpie

What a great site!  I had no idea they had Minions from Despicable Me!  I hope they're still there when we visit in December - my kids will be thrilled!

And bah to anyone who doesn't like the Simpsons.    When my kids were babies they would crawl to the TV as soon as they heard that theme song come on.  They're teens now and they still look forward to watching new episodes with us on Sunday nights.

We're getting a family photo with the Simpsons!

BTW - Dora's okay I guess, but Diego's just trying to get your child mauled by wild animals.  "That's right kids, that baby bear is your friend!  He needs your help finding his mommy!"  Yikes!


----------



## Berlioz70

Magpie said:


> BTW - Dora's okay I guess, but Diego's just trying to get your child mauled by wild animals.  "That's right kids, that baby bear is your friend!  He needs your help finding his mommy!"  Yikes!



LoL - that's why he is always "going," to run from that baby bear!


----------



## Berlioz70

Yep! I'm missing Ricky, Doc Brown, Jimmy Neutron, Jake Blues, Dr. Doom, and there's one more.... but I can't think of it at the moment.


----------



## mom2aandj

Magpie said:


> What a great site!  I had no idea they had Minions from Despicable Me!  I hope they're still there when we visit in December - my kids will be thrilled!



great site---I too had no idea the Minions were out.  Hopefully they will still be there in October, my kids love the minions!!


----------



## lucas43068

i love your character sites, you look like you have a blast! 
do US characters do autographs as well? if i took my lil girl there unprepared she wouldnt let me hear the end of it!


----------



## truck1

Im pretty sure that some if not all do. I know the Monsters will when they do there phot op.


----------



## Berlioz70

Since I do not collect autographs I cannot say this with certainty... but I think....

The minion does not sign.

Pretty sure Spongebob, Alex, the Penguins, and the Mummy stilt walkers do not sign.

I do not remember Green Goblin signing either - he didn't have a line it was like a crazy free for all.

I'm not sure about any of the WWoHP characters, I'd assume the Triwizard students don't, same with Ollivander and the Conductor.

Shrek and Donkey had a single stamp and then Fiona signed for herself.


----------



## ana_carol

Berlioz70 said:


> Since I do not collect autographs I cannot say this with certainty... but I think....
> 
> The minion does not sign.
> 
> Pretty sure Spongebob, Alex, the Penguins, and the Mummy stilt walkers do not sign.
> 
> I do not remember Green Goblin signing either - he didn't have a line it was like a crazy free for all.
> 
> I'm not sure about any of the WWoHP characters, I'd assume the Triwizard students don't, same with Ollivander and the Conductor.
> 
> Shrek and Donkey had a single stamp and then Fiona signed for herself.



Sponge Bob, Alex and the penguins stamp.

I remembered another character Isis from Mummy, we caught her in front of the Mummy Ride and she signs autographs

Oh and we also saw Doc Brown, riding his bike inthe street in front of the Shrek ride

Can i  correct something? I believe its Diego and not Diago


----------



## Berlioz70

ana_carol said:


> I believe its Diego and not Diago



Thank you - I must admit I know nothing about most of these characters, so I can use all the help you guys have!


----------



## Planogirl

We saw Doc Brown too.

Didn't they discontinue Dr Doom?


----------



## Berlioz70

The announcement they made for the heros said we have to keep our eyes open for the Green Goblin and Dr. Doom. However, I did not see Doom either of the times I went. He's my last character at IOA, so I'll be asking around during my next visit (Saturday).


----------



## Berlioz70

I caught Doc Brown today. Third day that Jimmy Neutron wasn't out - thinking maybe he doesn't do meet & greets anymore?


----------



## ana_carol

Berlioz70 said:


> I caught Doc Brown today. Third day that Jimmy Neutron wasn't out - thinking maybe he doesn't do meet & greets anymore?



Too bad
we caught him twice in january, along with Diego
one of the times we were inside shopping and someone started poking me in my shoulder, when i turned it was Jimmy playing with me, my son thought it was hilarious


----------



## xApril

Berlioz70 said:


> Oh no - those minions were so cute!!!


Looks like they're still around. Although the Despicable Me poster is gone, they were still doing meet & greets yesterday.


----------



## coastgirl

Thank you!  Didn't realize there was anyone to look for at Universal, found a few my family will enjoy.  Dh is very excited to meet the penguins.


----------



## Berlioz70

It took awhile, but thanks to your tips I finally met Beetlejuice and the Monsters!

NEW YORK


----------



## ducky_love

Minions were still there this weekend.


----------



## Metro West

*Let's direct people who are looking for character information to this thread. *


----------



## kswm30b

Unless it was just the day we went (which was not crowded at all), the Triwizard Students don't take pictures with people anymore. At the end of the show, they just posed together for everyone. (It was cute, they said they had to stand still for muggle cameras, they weren't used to that. )


----------



## xApril

kswm30b said:


> Unless it was just the day we went (which was not crowded at all), the Triwizard Students don't take pictures with people anymore. At the end of the show, they just posed together for everyone. (It was cute, they said they had to stand still for muggle cameras, they weren't used to that. )


I think they only pose with people for the Frog Choir. I don't think I've ever seen the TriWizard people do anything but a group picture.


----------



## Berlioz70

I think it has to do with weather... I met the triwizard no problem, but the frog choir always dashed off right afterwards because of the cold.


----------



## Berlioz70

Just talked to my friend who sings in the toad choir (gf is a Beauxbaton) and he said both groups do meet and greets following shows.


----------



## minniefaye

do the characters at IOA sign autographs like at Disney?  thanks


----------



## Metro West

minniefaye said:


> do the characters at IOA sign autographs like at Disney?  thanks


----------



## Berlioz70

Finally caught Dr. Doom!

I think I'm just missing the Toad Choir now.


----------



## yaytezIOA

Wow...you tend to forget the characters you've seen until you dont see them listed. They tend to roll out more when it's busier, and limit the interactions with the regular characters. Jimmy still comes out, as does Spongebob. They used to have Crash Bandicoot. I've seen a ton of storybook characters other than Shrek and Fiona around that ride. They've had the ugly step-sister, Rapunzel, Hansel and Gretel. The entire Scooby Doo Gang. This was all during busy times in the summer. 
At Islands I've seen Dragons walking around, Hulk (though admittedly once), Dudley Do-Right, Beetle Baily, Sarge and the stupid guy from that comic strip and Bluto. 
In Jurassic Park they have had Ian Malcolm and John Hammond, as well as a baby Trike puppet. 
Thats the cool thing about Universal, unlike Disney where everything is scheduled, you never know who you'll see walking around.


----------



## WendyLovesPeter

my kids have had some fun interaction with WDW characters... wondering do the US/IOA characters "play the part" or are they just people dressed up?  Also is it as big a mob to see the characters (as WDW)?


----------



## Metro West

WendyLovesPeter said:


> my kids have had some fun interaction with WDW characters... wondering do the US/IOA characters "play the part" or are they just people dressed up?  Also is it as big a mob to see the characters (as WDW)?


 I think you and your kids will be pleasantly surprised by the interaction of the characters at Universal and IOA. The lines aren't as bad to get to them either. The characters I've seen over the years really seem to have a good time with the guests.


----------



## Berlioz70

yaytezIOA said:


> Wow...you tend to forget the characters you've seen until you dont see them listed. They tend to roll out more when it's busier, and limit the interactions with the regular characters. Jimmy still comes out, as does Spongebob. They used to have Crash Bandicoot. I've seen a ton of storybook characters other than Shrek and Fiona around that ride. They've had the ugly step-sister, Rapunzel, Hansel and Gretel. The entire Scooby Doo Gang. This was all during busy times in the summer.
> At Islands I've seen Dragons walking around, Hulk (though admittedly once), Dudley Do-Right, Beetle Baily, Sarge and the stupid guy from that comic strip and Bluto.
> In Jurassic Park they have had Ian Malcolm and John Hammond, as well as a baby Trike puppet.
> Thats the cool thing about Universal, unlike Disney where everything is scheduled, you never know who you'll see walking around.



That's good to know. I just received my pass at the end of August in 2010, so I'll look at spending more time there this summer to see who I can see.

The team member told me that Diego had replaced Jimmy? But again, I've only been during off peak times. SpongeBob is included on the site, he's out every day.


----------



## heatherenae71

Does Fievel make an appearance (do a Meet & Greet) at his playground in Universal Studios?!?!


----------



## Berlioz70

I've never seen him. But here's a cute video from an appearance in Hollywood!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjX0-qiwYnw


----------



## Berlioz70

I haven't had the chance to see them yet (hopefully April 2nd), but here's a picture of the new HOP characters that will be out through April 5th:


----------



## Gillbob316

I'm a huge Marvel fan, so I figured I'd throw some personal observations I've noticed at the parks into the hat...

1st off, someone mentioned they weren't sure if Green Goblin did autographs early in the thread. He does. I distinctly remember him signing autograph books and then dropping them on the ground or tossing them over his shoulder in a very villainesque manner. (If I'm not mistaken the Grinch will occasionally do the same?) As for Doom, he goes for the more silent and intimidating thing so... I honestly don't remember if he did.

Now in regard to Doom and Goblin do they even still MAKE appearances? I've been going to IoA annually for years and as far as I can tell, they stopped appearing regularly... a while ago. If they appear at all. At some point they just replaced the two of them with Cyclops. I asked an employee once and I think the explanation I got was there was a logical disconnect that the villains would be... posing for pictures and such. So they worked them out of the rotation. I dunno.

If they still appear sporadically, it's possible I just miss them every trip, heh.

ANYWAY... Moving on... a few Marvel rarities...

I know Marvel's Halloween Horror Nights was themed around Carnage one year. I have no idea if he did pictures though, since I didn't attend HHN that year.

Hulk made appearances in Marvel Superhero Island around the release of the first Hulk movie. The suit was quite large and cumbersome, more foam than man, lol... so he didn't come out with the other heroes, he just made occasional scheduled appearances near the rollercoaster, and you could purchase the photos up front. (Sort of how Spider-Man works). Like I said, this went on for the months surrounding the first Hulk movie's release. I have no idea if he's made appearances since.

Now this is the REAL doosie... That's boggled my mind for ages...

I met Invisible Woman (of the Fantastic Four) at IoA once. Seriously ONE TIME. lol... It was New Years eve... during the all night long Universal New Year's Eve countdown bash. She was in Marvel Superhero Island making appearances with Rogue or Storm all night throughout the party. No idea why she was there that ONE night for that ONE celebration. Might have been just a special event thing. No idea why it was just her, and not the whole Fantastic Four. No idea why I've never seen her there before or since. Like I said, it's boggled my mind for ages, lol. I may have a picture somewhere, but if I do, it's... lost, hehe... (Anyone that can back me up on this? I can't be the only one who was there that New Years Eve.)

(PS. I know the FF appeared in the HHN Bill & Ted show in '05, this was NOT that Invisible Woman. It was before that. Like I said, it was New Years... I want to say '03, but I can't be certain. And it was Comic Book Invisible Woman, not Movie Costume.)

So to sum up...

Goblin and Doom used to be regular but are now defunct or at least just occasional appearances?

Hulk, Carnage & Invisible Woman were seasonal/special occasion? Maybe? At best? lol... at the very least, not regular, but they have made appearances. Two I saw with my own eyes. Carnage I'm just aware of through... the internet & TV.


----------



## LuvMickey36

Berlioz70 said:


> I haven't had the chance to see them yet (hopefully April 2nd), but here's a picture of the new HOP characters that will be out through April 5th:




They are so cute!!  My ds is so excited to see this movie!  Do you think that they will keep them out until easter?  I know they say 4/5, but since they are easter characters


----------



## Berlioz70

Gillbob316 said:


> Goblin and Doom used to be regular but are now defunct or at least just occasional appearances?



I met them both on Friday, February 18th, 2011. That was the first time I had seen Doom, but the third or fourth time I've seen Goblin since August.



LuvMickey36 said:


> They are so cute!!  My ds is so excited to see this movie!  Do you think that they will keep them out until easter?  I know they say 4/5, but since they are easter characters



You know, I had the same thought. I was planning on a late April visit, because I made the same assumption you did and figured they'd be out to at least Easter. When I head over next weekend, I'll be sure to ask!


----------



## Berlioz70

Just got back from Universal.

I met all 6 of the HOP Characters:

Pink Berets - Bit, Fluffy, and Patch
Chicks - Carlos and Phil
E.B.

Additionally, I also visited the KidZone Mardi Pardi to get pictures with the characters in their special Mardi Gras clothing.

I also found some characters outside of areas I usually see them (Marge, Homer, and Beetlejuice).

And found some new UNEXPECTED characters: Bullwinkle and Shrimp Louie.

All of the new pictures are linked from the home page!

Very successful day and it only took 90 minutes!

UOCharacterHunt


----------



## HLAuburn

Berlioz70 said:


> Just got back from Universal.
> 
> I met all 6 of the HOP Characters:
> 
> Pink Berets - Bit, Fluffy, and Patch
> Chicks - Carlos and Phil
> E.B.
> 
> Additionally, I also visited the KidZone Mardi Pardi to get pictures with the characters in their special Mardi Gras clothing.
> 
> I also found some characters outside of areas I usually see them (Marge, Homer, and Beetlejuice).
> 
> And found some new UNEXPECTED characters: Bullwinkle and Shrimp Louie.
> 
> All of the new pictures are linked from the home page!
> 
> Very successful day and it only took 90 minutes!
> 
> UOCharacterHunt



Great pictures!

Do you happen to know if SpongeBob is still making appearances in the Nick store now that the Jimmy Neutron ride is closed?


----------



## Berlioz70

Yep - SpongeBob is out daily!


----------



## Babbletrish

Magpie said:


> BTW - Dora's okay I guess, but Diego's just trying to get your child mauled by wild animals.  "That's right kids, that baby bear is your friend!  He needs your help finding his mommy!"  Yikes!





My favorite thing about that oft-glossed-over aspect of Diego is the whole "Cool Water for Angela Anaconda" controversy.  Basically, it was fine for Diego to hang out with bears and jaguars and Mountain Lions and whatnot.  The minute he helps an anaconda, parents start screaming for that one episode to be banned.  Uh-huh.


----------



## purple hippo

Hello,

I haven't been to US in 10 years, but when we were the we saw the Ghostbusters and they would drive the car and run the siren and get out to meet people.  Has anyone seen them recently?


----------



## marhs

Does Universal sell Autograph/Photo books like Disney does - one page for photo to slide in and the other is for the autograph?
Just curious! Thanks!


----------



## Metro West

marhs said:


> Does Universal sell Autograph/Photo books like Disney does - one page for photo to slide in and the other is for the autograph?
> Just curious! Thanks!


 Yes...there are many different kinds available at both parks.


----------



## orlandofanboy13

marhs said:


> Does Universal sell Autograph/Photo books like Disney does - one page for photo to slide in and the other is for the autograph?
> Just curious! Thanks!



Yes they very much do...right in front of the park...


----------



## orlandofanboy13

Hey what about the madagascar characters?

<a href="http://distickers.com/ticker/"><img src="http://distickers.com/ticker/tickers/zekp3pl8l7j1zu8r.png" alt="DIStickers.com Ticker" border="0"/></a>


----------



## KeroKero

Wondering if anyone can confirm who is currently available for meet and greets as of recently?  The site from the OP doesn't really list who is still out and about.

Would like to know so we can plan accordingly when we get there later this week.  Thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

Everyone on the site was seen in the last six months. So you have a pretty good chance of seeing most of them.

The only ones that are not regular is Bullwinkle and Minion.

There haven't been any recent updates because there are not any new characters. I do need to get images with the Marvel characters in their new costumes!


----------



## simba89

hi all i was at universal studios and ioa last year and only managed to catch bart simpson.. do the rest of the gang come out??

also i really would love to see beetlejuice and gang do they come out in october??? after their shows??

also where can i see doc brown?? 

thank you!!!!


----------



## xApril

simba89 said:


> hi all i was at universal studios and ioa last year and only managed to catch bart simpson.. do the rest of the gang come out??
> 
> also i really would love to see beetlejuice and gang do they come out in october??? after their shows??
> 
> also where can i see doc brown??
> 
> thank you!!!!



The Simpsons have their own little RV that they come out in during the day in Hollywood. The whole gang is usually there (though sometimes one or two of them may be missing). If you're over there and you see characters out, you can ask a character attendant about the scheduled times for the Simpsons as they should have a schedule of some sort.

Beetlejuice and the monsters do meet and greets, but it depends on the number of shows. If they have 3 shows (12:30, 2:30, 4:00), then they will only have a meet and greet after the first show (12:30). After the show ends, you'd just stay seated and they'll make an annoucement that Beetlejuice and the monsters will be out for pictures and autographs in a few minutes. They'll all come out and you'll be able to take pictures with them. If they have only 2 shows (12:30 and 4:00), then they have a meet and greet after the first show, just like it would be when there's 3 shows and then they *usually* have one around 3pm, but that's not always 100% sure, it really just depends on the weather and what-not. The 3pm meet and greet isn't really advertised as much. It's an outside of theater meet and greet too. If there is more than 3 shows, they won't have a meet and greet unless they have to cancel a show (inclement weather, technical difficulties, etc). If anything, it's always good to ask one of the attractions attedants at Beetlejuice and they'll be able to let you know for sure!  

Doc Brown meets outside of the Back to the Future train and car. It's over in New York, by Delancey Street where the Blues Brothers do their show. I haven't seen Marty McFly ever, but I never really hang out over there much. Maybe someone else can chime in about him.


----------



## Berlioz70

I also haven't seen Marty personally - but he was out recently. Several of my friends posted photos of him from July.


----------



## gretchen265

Ok, so we are on the fence to take a day and go visit US.  We went to IOA last year, and loved it, but we aren't sure that US is worth the cost for our family yet... so we are basing the decision on characters!  I see alot of info about who has been there, but can someone give me a current list of characters that would be around for photos?  Thanks!
 We'll be in FL in Nov


----------



## Berlioz70

The website is still current.

Minon and Bullwinkle are the only ones not out regularly.


----------



## macraven

Today I was at the studios and saw solo many of the characters. Wow, it was great!!

While eating at Boulangerie outside at the tables, Marilyn ricky and lucy sat with me.

The man that impersonates Ricky Ricardo is a dead ringer for him....

"


----------



## englishrose47

subbing for Characters for next year !!Do these characters sign autographs and pose for pix too!!???


----------



## truck1

Yes. Most of the characters, if not all, will pse and take pics.


----------



## Berlioz70

Finally made it back out to Universal to see more characters. I've posted updated images for the Marvel Costumes (Cyclopes was not out), but have several new images to post throughout the week.

You can follow the Facebook group to know when other additions are made.

I did not see any new characters, just characters in updated costumes and in different locations.

I also stand corrected, I thought the Minons had gone away, but saw one today. Bullwinkle was also out (in the same location so I didn't stop to see him again).


----------



## truck1

Berlioz70 said:


> Finally made it back out to Universal to see more characters. I've posted updated images for the Marvel Costumes (Cyclopes was not out), but have several new images to post throughout the week.
> 
> You can follow the Facebook group to know when other additions are made.
> 
> I did not see any new characters, just characters in updated costumes and in different locations.
> 
> I also stand corrected, I thought the Minons had gone away, but saw one today. Bullwinkle was also out (in the same location so I didn't stop to see him again).



My wife and I saw several minions out a week ago, this past sun. I think Dora and another char were with them in front of the Universal Store.


----------



## newlittleminnie

https://sites.google.com/site/uocharacterhunt/home/index

This is a great site which has a list of characters you can see around Universal Orlando!

I'm making an Autograph book for my first trip in August and was hoping people who'd been before could take a look at the list and let me know of anyone the know DOESN'T sign, or only does a stamp instead of an autograph. I would really appreciate it!


----------



## truck1

newlittleminnie said:


> https://sites.google.com/site/uocharacterhunt/home/index
> 
> This is a great site which has a list of characters you can see around Universal Orlando!
> 
> I'm making an Autograph book for my first trip in August and was hoping people who'd been before could take a look at the list and let me know of anyone the know DOESN'T sign, or only does a stamp instead of an autograph. I would really appreciate it!



Heres a start. These Ive either seen signing or have been nearby when they have signed. The ? are not sures. 
Alex ?

B
Bart Simpson Yes
Beetlejuice Yes (after certain shows)
Betty Boop
Bit
Blues Brothers Not sure
Bride of Frankenstein Yes
Bullwinkle J. Moose?

C
Captain America Not sure
Carlos Not sure
Cat in the Hat not sure
Curious George Not sure
Cyclops Not sure

D
Diego Think So
Doc Brown Yes
Donkey not sure
Dora Not sure 
Dr. Doom Not sure
Dracula Yes. (See Beetlejuice)

E
E.B. Not sure

F
Fearleaders Yes
Fiona Yes
Fluffy Not sure
Frankenstein's Monster  Yes (See Beetlejuice) 

G

Green Goblin not sure
Grinch not sure
H
Hogwarts Conductor Yes
Homer Simpson Yes

L
Lisa Simpson Yes
Lorax not sure. 
Lucille Ball YEs

M
Man with Yellow Hat Think so
Marge Simpson
Marilyn Monroe Yes
Minion ?
Mummy Stilt Walkers Think so

O
Olivander?
Olive Oil?

P
Patch?
Penguins?
Popeye?
Phil?

R
Rogue?

S
Sam?
Scooby Yes
Shaggy yes
Shrek  ?
Shrimp Louie?
Spiderman Think so
SpongeBob SquarePants?
Storm?

T
Thing 1?
Thing 2?
Triwizard Students No

W
Winnie Woodpecker?
Wolfman?
Wolverine?
Woody Woodpecker?


----------



## Karpkg

truck1 said:


> Heres a start. These Ive either seen signing or have been nearby when they have signed. The ? are not sures.
> 
> A
> Alex ? No.  No stamp either.
> 
> B
> Bart Simpson Yes
> Beetlejuice Yes (after certain shows)
> Betty Boop Yes, and for us, she kissed the page and left an imprint of her red lips!
> Bit
> Blues Brothers Not sure
> Bride of Frankenstein Yes
> Bullwinkle J. Moose?
> 
> C
> Captain America Not sure  yes
> Carlos Not sure
> Cat in the Hat not sure yes
> Curious George Not sure no, the Man in the Yellow Hat will sign for him
> Cyclops Not sure yes
> 
> D
> Diego Think So
> Doc Brown Yes
> Donkey not sure  Fiona will sign for him
> Dora Not sure
> Dr. Doom Not sure yes
> Dracula Yes. (See Beetlejuice)
> 
> E
> E.B. Not sure
> 
> F
> Fearleaders Yes
> Fiona Yes
> Fluffy Not sure
> Frankenstein's Monster  Yes (See Beetlejuice)
> 
> G
> 
> Green Goblin not sure yes
> Grinch not sure yes
> 
> H
> Hogwarts Conductor Yes
> Homer Simpson Yes
> 
> L
> Lisa Simpson Yes
> Lorax not sure. yes
> Lucille Ball YEs
> 
> M
> Man with Yellow Hat Think so yes
> Marge Simpson
> Marilyn Monroe Yes
> Minion ?
> Mummy Stilt Walkers Think so
> 
> O
> Olivander? yes
> Olive Oil? yes
> 
> P
> Patch?
> Penguins? No (no hands, no stamp)
> Popeye? yes
> Phil?
> 
> R
> Rogue? yes
> 
> S
> Sam? yes
> Scooby Yes
> Shaggy yes
> Shrek  ? stamp
> Shrimp Louie?
> Spiderman Think so yes
> SpongeBob SquarePants? stamp
> Storm? yes
> 
> 
> T
> Thing 1? yes
> Thing 2? yes
> Triwizard Students No
> 
> W
> Winnie Woodpecker? yes
> Wolfman? yes
> Wolverine? yes
> Woody Woodpecker? yes



I've marked yes in red for those that my kids have gotten autographs, and those that we've attempted to but for one reason or the other don't give out one.

I made my own autograph pages for the kids as well.  The characters get so excited if they see their own faces.  It doesn't happen very much here as it does in Disney, so it's neat when they notice.  Donkey even looked at the autographs, then looked at our custom made shirts(we reused them from 2 yrs ago), and said, "Hey, I think I remember you guys..."


----------



## Miss Marie

Does anyone know if Dudley Do-Right still comes out, and if he signs? My brother loves Dudley but he's not coming to IOA with me, so I'd like to bring back an autograph or pic (or both) for him. 

Also, how much are the autograph books that they sell? And do they sell pens to go with them?


----------



## Berlioz70

I have not seen Dudley since I've started meeting characters in 2010.


----------



## IndyNana

Which Characters are in IOA?


----------



## Berlioz70

The following Catgories are usually at IOA:

Toons:
Betty Boop
Popeye
Olive Oil

Marvel:
Captain America
Dr. Doom
Spiderman
Green Goblin
X-Men

Suess:
Cat in the Hat
Things
Grinch
Sam
Lorax

Hogwarts:
Train Conductor
Olivander
Tri-Wizard Tournament
Frog Choir


----------



## englishrose47

Do they sell Universal autograh books like the Disney ones and what are the prices ???


----------



## Berlioz70

Went to UO to catch the new characters today (they've been out doing set during the day before the parade). I was unable to find any, a Team Member thought today was different because of the official opening, so I'll try again later.

But as I was waiting, I saw TONS of characters out on Hollywood Blvd:
Homer & Bart
Shaggy & Scooby
Woody & Winnie
Marilyn
Curious George
Doc Brown
Beetlejuice
Popeye & Olive Oyl
Betty Boop
Lucy & Desi

This is the first time I've ever seen Desi, I updated my site with his image. Since I had already met all of the others, I just added a new line to their pages (Recent Sighting: May 2012). I'll continue to keep the recent sightings up to date so visitors will know what's most current!


----------



## Berlioz70

Met 17 new characters this afternoon!

I've started posting photos to the site and plan to add a couple everyday for the next week.

Had tons of fun!!


----------



## Berlioz70

All of the new photos have been posted from the SuperStar Parade:

BRAND NEW CHARACTERS:
*Dispicable Me* - Gru, Vector, Agnes, Edith, and Margo
*Spongebob* - Patrick, Squidworth, Blue Fish, Green Fish, Purple Fish, Yellow Fish, Clam, Jellyfish
*Dora the Explorer* - Boots
*Go, Diego, Go!* - Baby Jaguar
*Hop* - Mr. Bunny

CHARACTERS SPORTING A NEW LOOK:
*Spongebob* - Spongebob
*Dora the Explorer* - Dora
*Hop* - E.B., Carlos, Phil, Pink Berets

OTHER CHARACTERS ALSO AVAILABLE:
*Dispicable Me* - Tim, Carl, Dave
*Go, Diego, Go!* - Diego


----------



## Victoria3

Some of the cast from ParaNorman are out for pictures. They meet infront of the Horror Make Up Show.


----------



## yaytezIOA

Was at the studios over the weekend as well. Saw Norman and tons of other characters. Even had a conversation with Doc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZQwoHcfgvY


----------



## chimommy

is dr. doom there on a regular basis?

Thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

Dr. Doom and Green Goblin tend to alternate with the Heros in Marvel Island. Their times are not listed in the park maps, but I see them out regularly.


----------



## rabbitroger

Looking at the pictures is it just me or does Betty Boop look really wrong as a real person?







It would be so much better if she was in a full body suit like Jafar or Smee at Disney.


----------



## triplefigs

We have never been to UO before. I love your website and pics, but is there a list anywhere that shows WHERE in UO/IoA these characters usually can be found? Specifically the Simpsons, Sponge Bob, Despicable Me, Hop, Scooby Doo, and Marvel Superheroes? 

We are debating whether to do the new Superstar breakfast one morning.  Has anyone here been?  What did you think?  My triplets are 12 and love getting pics made with the characters.

Thanks!


----------



## Metro West

triplefigs said:


> Thank you!  Any special tips for 1st time visitors?


 Just keep your eyes open...the characters could pop up anywhere.


----------



## slbgnb

Is there a list of which characters actually sign? Also, are there ever Madagascar characters around?

Thanks!


----------



## rabbitroger

Heres an interesting factoid i just picked up, one of the girls who plays Olive Oyl (the girl pictured below) also currently plays Claire Lynch in TNA, also being filmed at Universal Studios.


----------



## atlfan4

Berlioz70 said:


> I tried to meet ParaNorman on Wednesday and was told he is only out Thur-Sat in the late afternoons (which are when I work). It was a bummer - hopefully he'll be out more frequently as it gets closer to the movie!



Any word if he is out more often now?  I gotta think those characters are an obvious one to have out during the Halloween season, right?

Thanks!


----------



## AnjieNet

Went to IOA/US on 10/21 & 10/22 and met many characters and got their autographs.  We saw Hogwarts Express Conductor, Cyclops, Wolverine, Rogue, Storm, Captain America, Spiderman, Dr. Doom, Popeye, Olive Oyl, and Betty Boop at IOA (didn't make it to Suess until after the characters left for the day).  At US we met Curious George, Woodie and Winnie Woodpecker, Scooby, Shaggy, The Simpsons (Bart, Homer, Marge and Lisa), Shrek and Fiona, Lucille Ball, Marilyn Monroe, Men in Black Agents, Dora, Diego, Boots, EB, Pink Berets, Phil, Carlos, Spongebob, Squidward and Patrick.  Despicable Me characters were there as well but we didn't do a meet and greet though DD danced with a couple of Minions.


----------



## meeko_33785

Does anyone know if any of the characters will be out in Holiday outfits this year. I know last year they had some out at KidZone after the Star Toons show, but was unsure if anything like this would be happening again: 
















Has anyone seen any characters (besides those at Seuss Landing for Grinchmas) decked out for the Holiday season yet?


----------



## nugov2

We only have time for one day at universal....so if we do IOA we won't see the DM characters?  I picked IOA because my son is a die hard superhero fan, but will be sad to miss some of the other characters.


----------



## truck1

As far as I know that's correct Despicable Me is over at Universal and Marvel characters are at Islands of Adventure. I don't remember ever seeing the 2 .parks characters together


----------



## Berlioz70

I agree with Truck - I've never seen those particular characters cross parks (though some others do - Lorax and Popeye come to mind).


----------



## Berlioz70

Great day at Universal - posted 12 new photos and spotted an additional 20+ characters. New page for Men In Black Agents (I've never seen them before) plus new Minion Kevin!


----------



## Berlioz70

Sounds like some the Performers weren't available for the last show?

I was waiting for Blues Brothers couple years ago and we were told the show was cancelled due to Technical Difficulties... so the Performers came out for photos. There was only 1 brother. I guess that's a pretty big difficulty when you're missing half the brothers.


----------



## Berlioz70

New Transformer Characters are out:

Talking Optimus Prime and Bumblebee meet guests

I feel so silly - I went to IOA this morning, but didn't go to UO.... now I have to go again tomorrow!!


----------



## texasteacher35

Where can u find the characters in US and IOA? Is there a site or a link to the list of characters and where to find them?


----------



## truck1

texasteacher35 said:
			
		

> Where can u find the characters in US and IOA? Is there a site or a link to the list of characters and where to find them?



In US the depending in the characters they are usually in front of the Character store by DMMM and the block in front of terminator. Other places they are for the Blues Brothers are in front of the shop where they perform, Bettlejuice and his crew are in their own theatre by Disaster and during the day some of the parade floats will have characters by the horror make up show Intersection. Other characters will be near the animal show theatre and in the playland area. On the map it will tell you for the most part the times. I'm not sure on IOA


----------



## texasteacher35

Can u meet the Despicable Me Minions? 


Are Cat in the Hat and Thing 1&2 always out? Or is it more rare? My DS7 is little and very alive and he loves the characters...some super heroes, but more little "happy" or silly characters. LOL with the exception of the Transformers. Haha


----------



## Berlioz70

texasteacher35 said:


> Can u meet the Despicable Me Minions?
> 
> 
> Are Cat in the Hat and Thing 1&2 always out? Or is it more rare? My DS7 is little and very alive and he loves the characters...some super heroes, but more little "happy" or silly characters. LOL with the exception of the Transformers. Haha



Minions are at the Dance Party, which is all day.
Cat & Things - yes, specific times listed on the map.


----------



## Berlioz70

Lily & Giny's Mom said:


> Planning our first trip to Universal.  I missed Barney on your link.  Is he still there?  I will have one very disappointed little girl if not.



He still has his show, I had no idea there was a Meet & Greet with it: https://www.universalorlando.com/Shows/Universal-Studios-Florida/Day-In-Park-With-Barney.aspx


----------



## deerez

My three year old would love to meet spongebob, is there anything else for him at universal?  it would only be a one day one park thing?  Also, are tickets cheaper online or at door


----------



## Akwafunk

My former three-year-old, now almost 5 loves Universal. There's loads to do at both parks - water play areas (curious george at US and If I ran the Zoo IOA) The Seuss section in IOA is just right for that age, as is the Jurassic Park play area and Pteranodon flyers (lines can get long here though). My little loved Hogsmeade too, depending on height, Flight of the Hippogriff may be in play. Oh! Also the storm acceletron (teacups) in the Marvel section.

At the other park, there's Despicable Me (non-moving section depending on your kid's height), Woody's Nuthouse Coaster (near the Spngebob Meet and Greet), Fievel's Playground, and while we've not done it yet, the live animal show.

There's more I'm not thinking of, that's just the stuff he likes.

And yes - online is cheaper than at the gate.


----------



## RMulieri

Spongebob does meet and greets at the studios.There is plenty in both parks to do at his age


----------



## deeluvsdisney

We got autographs and had pictures made with Spongebob at the character breakfast at US


----------



## 3Miracles

My Kids Love SpongeBob too and I found that you can See him at the Character Breakfast and get Special Seating at the Parade!!
 Also Buy Tickets from Undercover Tourist!! Cheapest Site around that Already Included Tax and Free Shipping!!! Right now Universal Just put up Price Increases for their Tickets and Undercover Tourist for a Limited Time Now has the Old Prices on their Site!!!
 Good Luck!!!!


----------



## ilanakan

Going september 2013 with family. Where are the places to meet charactets in the two parks?


----------



## delilah18

Can u meet Curious George anywhere?


----------



## truck1

I believe so. Ive seen him doing a show with others near ET. I think he was available for pictures and autographs also.


----------



## CruiseKris

Anyone have a current list of characters at the 2 parks?  We go in a month and I wanted to make them autograph books for our trip.    Do most characters sign, or are they just photo ops?


----------



## krayzie

I was at both parks last Wednesday. These are all the characters I walked by:

At Universal I saw Homer / Marge, Shrek / Fiona / Donkey, MiB, Scooby Doo / Shaggy, Woody Woodpecker / Curious George, Squidward, the blues brothers driving around in their car, and a minion in the dance party area after the ride. There was also the three girls, gru and vector from Despciable Me but I am not sure if they did pictures and autographs. They were part of some dance show thing that came out on the street.

At adventure island I saw captain america, wolverine, storm, rogue, spiderman, popeye / olive.

I saw people getting autographs from the superheroes and Shaggy.  I am guessing most of them will do autographs if you ask as a lot of kids were running around with disney autograph books.


----------



## pmdeve

krayzie said:


> I was at both parks last Wednesday. These are all the characters I walked by:
> 
> At Universal I saw Homer / Marge, Shrek / Fiona / Donkey, MiB, Scooby Doo / Shaggy, Woody Woodpecker / Curious George, Squidward, the blues brothers driving around in their car, and a minion in the dance party area after the ride. There was also the three girls, gru and vector from Despciable Me but I am not sure if they did pictures and autographs. They were part of some dance show thing that came out on the street.
> 
> At adventure island I saw captain america, wolverine, storm, rogue, spiderman, popeye / olive.
> 
> I saw people getting autographs from the superheroes and Shaggy.  I am guessing most of them will do autographs if you ask as a lot of kids were running around with disney autograph books.



Are there any more characters that sign autographs?


----------



## AC7179

My daughter loves Barney and Dora.  Are those guys always out or is it just a lucky guess as to if you will see them or not?


----------



## disneyfab

We were there last week and saw the most characters in SuessLand after the story time - Cat in the Hat, Thing 1, Thing 2, The Lorax, The Grinch.

We also saw the Simpsons - Homer, Marge, Sideshow Bob, Woody Woodpeacker, Megatron and SpongeBob


----------



## tink too

Do the Madagascar characters still do meet and greets?


----------



## MolonLabe

tink said:


> Do the Madagascar characters still do meet and greets?



I'd love to know this too.  Heading to US and IOA for 4-5 days in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Kelli4Cy

Can anyone update with the current characters and where they are typically found?  Taking the family in a couple of weeks for the first time!  Can't wait!


----------



## truck1

The Simpsons I know for sure are in Springfield and they can also be found near the Brown Derby during the day.
Shaggy and Scooby as well as Betty Boop and Maralin Monroe are also near the Brown Derby.
Dora, Hop can be found near the Monster Makeup show at certain times of the day.
Woody and Winnie are out near Brown Derby also.
The Blues Brothers are near the Mummy at certain times of the day.
Gru, the Minions and some of the other characters are both near the Makeup show, and infront of DMMM, at certain times of the day.
Those are the ones I know for sure and have seen in the very recent past. I cant swear to any others, including Bettlejuice and the cast since they changed the show around, or other characters that have been in the parks.


----------



## Kivara

We saw the Men in Black just inside the front gates of Studios one day.
Curious George was near the big shop in studios.
Lucille Ball was in front of her shop with Marilyn Monroe.

Woody Woodpecker & his wife? were in the big, open square in the beginning of IoA.


----------



## Tiffany D.

I am looking for a Thor autograph page....anyone have one?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Here is the list of characters whom we had the opportunity to meet on our trip in early May of this year:

·  Bumblebee

·  Megatron

·  Optimus Prime

·  Thing 1

·  Thing 2

·  Cat in the Hat

·  Sam I Am

·  The Grinch

·  Betty Boop

·  Marilyn Monroe

·  Popeye

·  Doc from Back to the Future

·  Shrek

·  Donkey

·  Scooby

·  Shaggy

·  Spongebob Squarepants

·  Minions (two different ones)

·  Homer Simpson

·  Bart Simpson

·  Lisa Simpson

·  Marge Simpson

·  Krusty the Clown

·  Sideshow Bob

·  Spiderman

·  Captain America

·  Cyclops

·  Wolverine

·  Green Goblin

·  Storm

·  Rogue

·  Hogwarts Express Conductor

·  Knight Bus Conductor

We also saw the Hop characters and the Dora the Explorer characters out for meet and greets at various times, but took a pass on those.


----------



## Berlioz70

Has anyone caught Velma, Fred, and Daphne? I've seen photos of them pop up recently, but whenever I go it's only Shaggy & Scooby.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Here is the list of characters whom we had the opportunity to meet on our trip in early May of this year:
> 
> ·  Betty Boop
> 
> ·  Popeye



Did you see Betty & Popeye at US or IoA? We've been to US several times in the last couple of months and haven't seen them, though I saw them a couple years ago.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Berlioz70 said:


> Did you see Betty & Popeye at US or IoA? We've been to US several times in the last couple of months and haven't seen them, though I saw them a couple years ago.


 
Betty Boop and Popeye were both at Universal Studios, in Hollywood.

We also saw Betty Boop in Toon Lagoon at IOA, but since we had already met her at US, we didn't bother to stop to see her again.


----------



## purple hippo

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Here is the list of characters whom we had the opportunity to meet on our trip in early May of this year:
> ·  Bumblebee
> ·  Megatron
> ·  Optimus Prime
> ·  Spiderman
> ·  Captain America
> ·  Cyclops
> ·  Wolverine
> ·  Green Goblin
> ·  Storm
> ·  Rogue
> ·  Hogwarts Express Conductor
> ·  Knight Bus Conductor



Do the characters speak?  I know my kids would love to meet the transformers, the Marvel characters and the conductors.  Just wondering if they speak or are they silent?  Do the Marvel characters give autographs as well or only photo ops?  Is there a scheduled time they are out or a special place to be or are they out randomly walking around?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

purple hippo said:


> Do the characters speak?  I know my kids would love to meet the transformers, the Marvel characters and the conductors.  Just wondering if they speak or are they silent?  Do the Marvel characters give autographs as well or only photo ops?  Is there a scheduled time they are out or a special place to be or are they out randomly walking around?



· Bumblebee, Megatron, and Optimus Prime all spoke, but it was more like a recorded dialogue versus a personal one (and one of them, I think, was only music....no speech)

· Spiderman, Captain America, Wolverine, Cyclops, Storm, Rogue and Green Goblin -- all speaking characters (and some great conversation with each!...with the exception of the Green Goblin, who was running around causing trouble)

· Hogwarts Express Conductor & Knight Bus Conductor ... both speaking characters (and the Shrunken Head in the Knight Bus also spoke to guests)

The Marvel characters could all give autographs (their hands were not impeded in any way).  They have scheduled times that they are out, and the times are noted on the park map.  Its awesome to be there a few moments before they are scheduled to arrive, as they do so with quite a bit of dramatic flare:  they all roar in on all-terrain vehicles (and leave the same way when the meet-and-greet sessions are over).  Very fun!

Spiderman has a dedicated meet-and-greet area in his store across the street from the ride.  That's where you can get the magic photos taken (the background is a plain green screen, but the photo comes out as a Marvel magazine cover).

The Transformers are also scheduled at various times during the day (one out at each time).  You can ask any of the TM's in that area and they can tell you when each of the three will be greeting guests.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Sailormoon2 said:


> I am also interested in the answer to this. Especially for the Marvel characters.



The Marvel characters were at scheduled times, but some were also random.  We saw Dr. Doom and the Green Goblin walking around during the non-scheduled times.

Spiderman can be visited virtually all day in his store across the street from the ride.


----------



## macraven

_yes, the group will show up after the show for pictures with the guests.
or that has been the case for when i have gone to that show._


----------



## macraven

Last october


----------



## lilmape

Are dora and Diego still there?


----------



## FrankDIS72

Are the Mummy stilt walkers still roaming around?


----------



## schumigirl

FrankDIS72 said:


> Are the Mummy stilt walkers still roaming around?



Yes they are.........one even managed to creep up on me to the side of Finnegans........we had just had our picture taken with him and we headed off.........I was changing a setting in my camera when his head appeared beside me crouching down.........I jumped so high....lol.......he was finishing his set and heading off to back stage.......


----------



## mockmom3

Can anyone tell me what characters at Universal and IoA sign autographs?  I am making an autograph book for our Disney/Universal/Sea World trip in Oct and don't want to include anyone who won't sign. Thanks.


----------



## truck1

mockmom3 said:


> Can anyone tell me what characters at Universal and IoA sign autographs?  I am making an autograph book for our Disney/Universal/Sea World trip in Oct and don't want to include anyone who won't sign. Thanks.




Most of the characters at both parks sign. A small amount like say the penguins from Madagascar physically cant. There's a list somewhere in this thread that showed who does and doesnt.  Another group that didn't was the Trip Wizards at IOA.


----------



## macraven

*No posts so far this year on this sticky.

I will be updating this sticky during the week and removing the "thank you" and "great" postings.


Trying to keep this sticky for information for all to find characters and locations.


I do see that this thread has many viewers but less and less postings and still is a valuable resource.



If you have information to add/picture, etc, please post

If you see outdated info, please let me know so i can correct it.

Or contact Berlioz70 as in her first post, she asked for your thoughts.*


----------



## Berlioz70

Thank you macraven for reminding me this thread existed! Here is a quick snap shot of all the characters I believe are still meeting. I still have an Annual Pass, but have not made it this year. Please let me know if anything on this list is not correct:

* Universal Studios*
*Barney/Baby Bop/BJ
Betty Boop
Bumblebee
Curious George
Doc Brown
Knight Bus Conductor
Lucille Ball
Marilyn Monroe
Megatron
Minions
Optimus Prime
Popeye/Olive Oyl
Scooby/Shaggy *(something other Mystery Gang Members show up too)
*Simpsons*
*Shrek/Fiona/Donkey*
*Woody/Winnie Woodpeckers*

*Superstar Parade Daytime Sets*
*Despicable Me Unit*
*Diego Unit*
*Dora Unit*
*Hop Unit*
*Spongebob Unit*

*Islands of Adventure
Betty Boop*
*Captain America*
*Cat in the Hat/Things*
*Dr. Doom*
*Grinch*
*Guy*
*Lorax*
*Sam*
*Spiderman/Green Goblin*
*Popeye/Olive Oyl*
*Wizarding World*
*Woody Woodpecker*
*X-Men*


----------



## macraven

_Thank you so much Berlioz for giving us an updated list !!
You're a keeper!

Hopefully those that are going soon or have returned from the darkside, can add to the list.
If you saw a character not on the above list, let us know.
Berlioz or i can add to the list
If pictures can be included, even better!


If you are new here, everyone is invited and encouraged to add pictures to this thread.
Doesn't matter if pictures are from yesterday or years ago.

This is a thread to help you find characters, ask questions about the characters in the parks and to show your pictures. .
But, you might give some background info of your pictures such as character, place taken, basic info,date taken, etc.
If you have pics of 6 years ago, include them when you share your pictures.


*To see information and pictures that Berlioz put together above, click on the name and a link will open.*
*To enlarge the pictures, click once on it.*


*If you are on the first page of this thread, click on UOCharacterHunt in Berlioz70 first post.*_
*When that page opens, click on Character Index.*


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

macraven said:


> _Hopefully those that are going soon or have returned from the darkside, can add to the list.
> If you saw a character not on the above list, let us know.
> Berlioz or i can add to the list
> If pictures can be included, even better!_



A few more for the list.....

Wolverine was at IOA in May 2015:





As were Storm & Rogue:





and Cyclops:


----------



## RAPstar

I may have to actually do the Barney show this trip, if only cause I'm friends with the voice of Baby Bop


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I may have to actually do the Barney show this trip, if only cause I'm friends with the voice of Baby Bop


_robbie, show us a picture of Baby Bop._


----------



## schumigirl

Sept 2016......first time we got the whole gang


----------



## schumigirl

RPR Character Dining Sept 2016


----------



## schumigirl

Same dinner..........


----------



## schumigirl

Green Goblin AUGUST 2011


----------



## Berlioz70

RAPstar said:


> I may have to actually do the Barney show this trip, if only cause I'm friends with the voice of Baby Bop



Baby Bop and BJ only do 1 set each day at 10:30, I believe Baby Bop is not available on Fridays. You do not have to attend the show at all, unless you want a solo with Barney.


----------



## schumigirl

Shrek and Fiona August 2011


----------



## schumigirl

August 2011 Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## schumigirl

Dr Doom August 2011


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## schumigirl

Shrek and Donkey August 2011


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## schumigirl

Betty Boop August 2011


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## schumigirl

Sept 14


----------



## schumigirl

Scooby and Shaggy Sept 13


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## schumigirl

Funniest conductor ever and Shrunken head in the Knight Bus........


----------



## schumigirl

Scooby and Shaggy Sept 15


----------



## schumigirl

Mummy stilt walker Sept 15


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2015:


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2015:


----------



## schumigirl

AUG 2011


----------



## schumigirl

Character dining...... Islands, RPR 2015


----------



## schumigirl

Sept 2015


----------



## schumigirl

2010


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## macraven

_**Would like to remind everyone that this thread is for pictures only.
Please use a PM (personal message) to make comments or ask questions to the poster**

Adding information about the pictures on date, name of character, background info, etc is fine._


----------



## FaithsWish

Beetlejuice! Feb 2016


----------



## Berlioz70

Finally made it over to UO to meet Hello Kitty!


----------



## macraven

_almost like twins!!

both in their hello kitty outfits and so cute too!_


----------



## Puffin

Berlioz70 said:


> Finally made it over to UO to meet Hello Kitty!
> QUOTE]
> 
> @Berlioz70  Is Helly Kitty out all day to meet & greet?


----------



## Berlioz70

Puffin said:


> Is Helly Kitty out all day to meet & greet?



We walked in about 10:20 and found her with no Guests/no wait. I did not inquire about the set schedule for the day.


----------



## Zim

An ode to Beetlejuice! We will miss his Beetlejuice Review!!! R.I.P.!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Our first time meeting Hello Kitty :


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

April 2016:  Margo, Edith & Agnes


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

April 2016:  Dora & Diego


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

April 2016:  Velma and Shaggy


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

April 2016:  Popeye & Olive Oyl


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

April 2016:  Beetlejuice


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

April 2016:  The Mummy


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

At IOA Port of Entry, April 2016:


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Bob & Vector at the Despicable Me dance


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Wolverine, April 28th, 2016 at IOA:


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Dr. Doom, April 28th, 2016:


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Rogue and Storm, April 28th, 2016:


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Gru at the Superstar Character Breakfast, April 29th, 2016:


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

April 29th, 2016:


----------



## Berlioz70

A couple rare characters were out yesterday, from @OrlandoInformer


----------



## jediteacher

Can you get pictures with the characters in the parades?  From some of the previous posts it looks that way, but  I wasn't sure how things work ad Universal.  I know Disney parades don't stop for pics with guests.  (My DD would love pics with Despicable Me characters)


----------



## Berlioz70

jediteacher said:


> Can you get pictures with the characters in the parades?  From some of the previous posts it looks that way, but  I wasn't sure how things work ad Universal.  I know Disney parades don't stop for pics with guests.  (My DD would love pics with Despicable Me characters)



Yes, but it's not during the actual parade. They do a series of Super Star sets during the day, which feature one unit at a time. They come out by Mel's Diner, do a quick 5-10 minute routine, followed by 10-15 min of M&Gs. They space them out ever 30 minutes, so each unit does two appearances (times are all listed in the park map).

Here are photos from the 4 units:

Despicable Me
Hop
Spongebob Squarepants
Dora & Diego


----------



## jediteacher

Berlioz70 said:


> Yes, but it's not during the actual parade. They do a series of Super Star sets during the day, which feature one unit at a time. They come out by Mel's Diner, do a quick 5-10 minute routine, followed by 10-15 min of M&Gs. They space them out ever 30 minutes, so each unit does two appearances (times are all listed in the park map).
> 
> Here are photos from the 4 units:
> 
> Despicable Me
> Hop
> Spongebob Squarepants
> Dora & Diego



Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Berlioz70

From MouseSteps, 
*Kubo and the Two Strings Meet & Greet Debuts at Universal Orlando: Kubo, Beetle & Monkey*


----------



## RAPstar

Any idea how long Kubo and friends may be available? I haven't seen the movie yet, but I already love it! (Can you believe its stop motion animation??? It looks so beautiful)


----------



## Berlioz70

RAPstar said:


> Any idea how long Kubo and friends may be available? I haven't seen the movie yet, but I already love it! (Can you believe its stop motion animation??? It looks so beautiful)



According to MouseSteps, the M&G ends Aug 29th.


----------



## RAPstar

Berlioz70 said:


> According to MouseSteps, the M&G ends Aug 29th.



Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Berlioz70

We met the new characters today, my DD didn't know what to think of Monkey and Beetle, but really liked Kubo.

KUBO AND THE TWO STRINGS


----------



## tinkerhon

Saw an advanced screening of the film last week in NYC --- absolutely brilliant !!  Reminded me of Coraline at times, which we loved !! The animation is truly breathtaking !! 





Berlioz70 said:


> From MouseSteps,
> *Kubo and the Two Strings Meet & Greet Debuts at Universal Orlando: Kubo, Beetle & Monkey*


----------



## brb1006

lamb616 said:


> awesome! I Had no idea Dora & Diego were at US.  My DD (3) will be tha-RILLED!


I remember seeing Baby Jaguar during a mini show that had Dora and Diego on a car and Baby Jaguar was sitting on the back.


----------



## HHMcG

I know there are character meet and greets at Uni but I can't remember anyone talking about getting autographs.  Is this a thing at Uni?  Do most characters sign?  Or just 'face-characters?  Does the park sell autograph books? 

My kids do well with getting autographs as an ice breaker for meeting characters.


----------



## macraven

I did see autograph books last year


----------



## Berlioz70

HHMcG said:


> I know there are character meet and greets at Uni but I can't remember anyone talking about getting autographs.  Is this a thing at Uni?  Do most characters sign?  Or just 'face-characters?  Does the park sell autograph books?
> 
> My kids do well with getting autographs as an ice breaker for meeting characters.



Yes, Universal sells books and the vast majority of the characters do sign. I personally do not collect autographs, so I can't say with certainty who does/does not sign; but more do than don't.


----------



## Isabelle Chabot

Berlioz70 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I started a Universal Character Website: *UOCharacterHunt
> *
> The Character Index is a link to all of the characters I've met at UO. The Theme Parks link shows all the currently active characters still in the parks regularly.
> 
> Check it out - let me know your thoughts/suggestions.
> 
> *The thread has had revisions 3/8/2016 with an updated character reference chart.
> 
> Page 7 list is an easy one click to find information for your favorite character.
> 
> Join us for hunting UO park characters.....!
> macraven*


Thank you. It is our first time at Universal Orlando and I was wondering which characters would be there !


----------



## Isabelle Chabot

Berlioz70 said:


> Yes, but it's not during the actual parade. They do a series of Super Star sets during the day, which feature one unit at a time. They come out by Mel's Diner, do a quick 5-10 minute routine, followed by 10-15 min of M&Gs. They space them out ever 30 minutes, so each unit does two appearances (times are all listed in the park map).
> 
> Here are photos from the 4 units:
> 
> Despicable Me
> Hop
> Spongebob Squarepants
> Dora & Diego


Thanks, very useful !


----------



## macraven

Hope you find everything you are looking for

Berlioz70 keeps it updated constantly


----------



## weswife

Hello,

My DD # 2 would love to meet the Ninja Turtles! Would anyone know if this is possible? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## macraven

weswife said:


> Hello,
> 
> My DD # 2 would love to meet the Ninja Turtles! Would anyone know if this is possible? Thanks so much in advance!




On the first page of this sticky I listed the characters that are in the park on page 7

Just went to check and no ninja turtles are listed in the parks 

When I first saw the request, was not sure if those characters were owned by universal
Guess they are not


----------



## weswife

macraven said:


> On the first page of this sticky I listed the characters that are in the park on page 7
> 
> Just went to check and no ninja turtles are listed in the parks
> 
> When I first saw the request, was not sure if those characters were owned by universal
> Guess they are not



Thanks so much! I am not sure either ... she has been watching them on youtube and enjoys them! Page 7 is great  I enjoyed all the pics too, which I shared with her. As you may be able to tell by my pic, my DD # 2 is disabled. Her vision is complicated so her reading is compromised but she loves all the pics! Thanks for pointing me to this page!


----------



## macraven

I'm glad you have found the character index

Hope you and your daughter can find characters she loves

If I can be if any help with the characters, let me know


----------



## Berlioz70

I heard through the grapevine that the Hop characters have been removed from the park. I have not been recently to confirm, but did go ahead and removed them from the Theme Parks list.


----------



## macraven

Thanks for the update


----------



## Berlioz70

Secret Life of Pets coming to SuperStar Parade

The hope is that the characters will offer day time sets in place of the Hop Unit.


----------



## Meg1884

I'm not sure if this has been posted before but other than the Universal character breakfast is there anywhere in the parks that you can meet Spongebob? My son is obsessed.


----------



## schumigirl

You can meet him in the Spongebob Storepants store, it's the kidzone area just before ET.


----------



## Meg1884

Thank you!


----------



## schumigirl

Meg1884 said:


> Thank you!



You're welcome.........we have no little kids but stopped in to get a pic last year, and as with all the characters the interaction is fabulous........I'm sure your son will love it.........


----------



## Raya

Is there a list somewhere in this thread about which Marvel characters are available? I've seen Wolverine, Storm, Doctor Doom, and Rogue. I'm wondering if Captain America is there. They have a Captain America Diner (?) but Cap is a Disney property so...?


----------



## schumigirl

Raya said:


> Is there a list somewhere in this thread about which Marvel characters are available? I've seen Wolverine, Storm, Doctor Doom, and Rogue. I'm wondering if Captain America is there. They have a Captain America Diner (?) but Cap is a Disney property so...?



Post #128 on this thread, I think page 7, has a comprehensive list of all characters appearing at Universal.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Raya said:


> Captain America Diner


We saw Cap when we were there last Aug.


----------



## psac

Raya said:


> Is there a list somewhere in this thread about which Marvel characters are available? I've seen Wolverine, Storm, Doctor Doom, and Rogue. I'm wondering if Captain America is there. They have a Captain America Diner (?) but Cap is a Disney property so...?



I'm sure this is covered elsewhere, but Universal had the deal with Marvel before Disney bought Marvel. It gives Universal exclusive theme park rights to rides and characters east of the Mississippi for most of the well known characters. It was a very long deal, not expiring anytime soon. It's a funny situation now, but it is what it is.  

Disney has done some things with Marvel in Disneyland CA and on their cruise ships, but in Orlando it's all Universal. The exception will be a Guardians of the Galaxy ride in Epcot, but those characters were too obscure to be included in the Universal deal.


----------



## kpolumbo

Where can we find Doc Brown? And is the Delorean there too?


----------



## schumigirl

Doc Brown usually hangs around the area around the Boulangerie/Hello Kitty shop area and towards Terminator. 

The Delorean is permanently situated near the Simpsons area along with the train, you can't miss them.


----------



## Berlioz70

HELLO KITTY is wearing a new director outfit:





Also, the MADAGASCAR Penguins are back (Private, Rico, and Skipper). I have no idea if it's due to spring break, or if they're a permanent addition.


----------



## sherlockmiles

great pictures.

I'm TOTALLY excited about the penguins!!  I hope they stay.  They were a highlight of my very first trip to US and are very special to me.  I'd really like to see them again at my next visit!


----------



## Berlioz70

Po from Kung Fu Panda is now meeting at IOA:

https://twitter.com/UniversalORL/status/862743241908793350/photo/1


----------



## sherlockmiles

Berlioz70 said:


> Po from Kung Fu Panda is now meeting at IOA:
> 
> https://twitter.com/UniversalORL/status/862743241908793350/photo/1


YEAH - I LOVE Po!


----------



## Berlioz70

Despicable Me 3 characters are now meeting at Universal Studios!

https://blog.universalorlando.com/whats-new/meet-despicable-me-3-characters/


----------



## G8r4evr

Why in the world aren't the Ninja Turtles in the park??


----------



## 123SA

When I get to the parks, is there a character schedule available?   Or is just random luck?


----------



## brb1006

123SA said:


> When I get to the parks, is there a character schedule available?   Or is just random luck?


I meet Woody Woodpecker when I was heading back to Universal Studios Orlando near the entrance. I guess it's pure luck for me.


----------



## macraven

_the singing dancing performer characters will be listed on the park guide map
blues brothers, marilyn monroe, those type of characters.

scooby and the gang and the bus move around the park at the studios.
simpsons, woody, lucy/desi, back to the future Doc, etc and costumed characters are in the parks are different places.
i found it to be hit or miss.

somedays i see them a lot and other times, i must have missed them_


----------



## hollisterluva92

123SA said:


> When I get to the parks, is there a character schedule available?   Or is just random luck?


There's usually not a schedule for the public, but if you want to know when/where any characters may be, just ask the character escort! They have a way to give you that info!


----------



## jsebsirois

Great list everyone!

I'm curious : is meeting characters at Universal Orlando the same as in Disney? I mean are there lines where everyone waits for his turn? Or is it a madness like at Universal Hollywood?


----------



## sherlockmiles

In the parks, yes - lines.
At the character meals, each character comes around to each table, so you need to just sit there and be patient.


----------



## schumigirl

jsebsirois said:


> Great list everyone!
> 
> I'm curious : is meeting characters at Universal Orlando the same as in Disney? I mean are there lines where everyone waits for his turn? Or is it a madness like at Universal Hollywood?



In all my visits I've never seen any madness in lines. 

Lines aren't usually bad and well ordered.......longest line I ever saw was for The Simpsons one year.....around 20 people in front.........


----------



## jsebsirois

Awesome, thanks for the quick answer!

Back in 2009, we visited Universal Studios in Hollywood and it was very hard to meet characters : people were just getting around characters and you had to run at them, almost pushing others, to get a picture...


----------



## mcjw2011

When I was in Marvel Super Hero Island on July 18 and 19, I met every one of the superheroes... _*except*_ Storm. Is she available only on the weekends? I should've asked someone, and I went back several times to see if I had missed her.

Also noticed that Wolverine only comes out during the afternoon hours.


----------



## yaya74

mcjw2011 said:


> When I was in Marvel Super Hero Island on July 18 and 19, I met every one of the superheroes... _*except*_ Storm. Is she available only on the weekends? I should've asked someone, and I went back several times to see if I had missed her.
> 
> Also noticed that Wolverine only comes out during the afternoon hours.



We saw Wolverine on Saturday at 11am


----------



## yaya74

jsebsirois said:


> Great list everyone!
> 
> I'm curious : is meeting characters at Universal Orlando the same as in Disney? I mean are there lines where everyone waits for his turn? Or is it a madness like at Universal Hollywood?



I love the character meet & greet at UO. The lines were shorter. BUT characters who can talk, would chat with you for much longer time. Love the interaction!!  The longest line was at Raptors Encounter, 30 minutes. On the last day of our trip, the line for Raptor was to the starting point of the entrance, definitely a 30 minutes wait at that position. We had no choice but to wait. But then a minute later, a staff guarding the line made an announcement that this was a photo op, not an ride, a good amount of people left the line and we moved up in the line and only waited 10 minutes..... love this character meet and greet.


----------



## mcjw2011

yaya74 said:


> We saw Wolverine on Saturday at 11am



I was there almost all day on Tuesday and Wednesday, so you were lucky.  Captain America, Spidey, Cyclops, and Rogue were consistent hourly appearances, but Wolverine didn't show up until 2 or 3 p.m.


----------



## schumigirl

Some of the following pictures are a few years old, but all character meets are still available.

Reposting as Photobucket eliminated original ones.......

Dr Doom........


----------



## schumigirl

Green Goblin


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

RPR CHARACTER DINNER


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

RPR CHARACTER DINNER


----------



## schumigirl

THE WHOLE SCOOBY GANG.......

We thought it was just three of them at first......then the others appeared and they were so much fun. Playing up to their characters with Fred asking if I thought he was handsome and Daphne telling me she was so pretty........it was hilarious and no one else was around for ages......Tom must have took about 50 pictures.......one of the best character meets for me ever as this was the first time I had seen the whole gang together.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

We've met a LOT of characters at Universal over the years, but last week, we ran into Puss in Boots for the first time :


----------



## sherlockmiles

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We've met a LOT of characters at Universal over the years, but last week, we ran into Puss in Boots for the first time :



My DH would love to meet him.


----------



## schumigirl

sherlockmiles said:


> My DH would love to meet him.



Oh he will.........Puss was around a lot in September.........

Was a popular photo op........if he’s not around ask a TM and they can usually tell you where he’ll be and when


----------



## sherlockmiles

schumigirl said:


> Oh he will.........Puss was around a lot in September.........
> 
> Was a popular photo op........if he’s not around ask a TM and they can usually tell you where he’ll be and when




Thx.  We'll be there in December, so Ive added this to our ToDo list.


----------



## mcjw2011

I noticed in the more recent YT videos, that the Marvel Superheroes are riding in on their ATVs again. While I was there in July, they walked out.

Is it because it's less busy during the off-season or is it just on the weekends?


----------



## spacefly67

Is there an updated list somewhere? Going in August and want to make an autograph book for my kids


----------



## macraven

_The person that started this thread does update the info

If you have read through this sticky you saw on page 7 my notations 
Also the creator of the thread has a current list to help find the info

If I see a change has not been made, I add info






Note:

The link is not working as I just checked it
Will try to take care of it soon _


----------



## spacefly67

macraven said:


> _The person that started this thread does update the info
> 
> If you have read through this sticky you saw on page 7 my notations
> Also the creator of the thread has a current list to help find the info
> 
> If I see a change has not been made, I add info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note:
> 
> The link is not working as I just checked it
> Will try to take care of it soon _




Thank you. I did read, admittedly not all of the pages, but saw the dates and didn't realize they were updated. Thank you for all your help.


----------



## macraven

No, thank you !

I try to keep stickies current and I do check them once a month for links still working correctly

The character site does not get a lot of activity but I keep it as a sticky as it does help some readers


----------



## Michael Webb

I know it's tough to keep everything on a board like this updated and I appreciate the efforts of all the moderators involved. If the 2016 list still holds then this is updated but if there are any other updates, many of us are going soon and would appreciate it! Thanks, moderators, for all you do!


----------



## macraven

_Well, there is only one of me that handles these 4 forums.....

I do try hard to keep things current.


I always appreciate a pm from anyone if they catch something before I do so I can update what is necessary.


I won't be at the darkside until late September and plan to take notes and update anything that I notice while there._


----------



## HollyMD

For anyone that has be n recently, how reliable is it that we can have an interaction with Captain America and Spider-Man? My almost 3 yr old is crazy about them and this would be the highlight of the birthday trip we are taking for him in Oct!


----------



## macraven

_I have not read any recent trip reports about current schedules for meeting those two characters 

Send an email to guest services and ask about October schedule time periods for those characters meets_


----------



## 123SA

HollyMD said:


> For anyone that has be n recently, how reliable is it that we can have an interaction with Captain America and Spider-Man? My almost 3 yr old is crazy about them and this would be the highlight of the birthday trip we are taking for him in Oct!



First week of August, Captain America & Spider-Man had scheduled meets throughout the day.  

However, you may want to consider the Marvel character dinner.  I attended this meal with my 12, 15 & 18 yr olds on Aug 2nd.  We met Captain America, Spiderman, Wolverine, Cyclops, Storm, and...another girl I can't remember.  The food was decent.  The character interaction was exceptional..not just a quick photo.  They chatted with each kid, were willing to pose with individual kids as well as the group.  Plus, it included photos.   Worth the price of the meal in my opinion.


----------



## HollyMD

@123SA, thank you for this bi had considered the dinner but didn’t really know a lot about it so wasn’t sure if it would be worth the price for us, esp if they met during the day. But I thwanna bk you just sold me on it, as I think that much interaction would be a lot better for my DS! He’s crazy about captain America and Spider-Man! He won’t know the other characters, but those 2 alone will be worth it if it’s a good interaction!
@macraven, I will also send an email to first services just in case we change our mind again about the dinner!


----------



## GAdreamer

Spiderman has a spot in the back of the Spiderman shop.  I'm sure he is there several times a day. Captain Marvel was out when the other villians rode on there ATV's. (I didn't see him on an ATV ) but He was right before we entered in to Toon land.  The first time the line had closed but after walking to Toon land we decided to go back and eat at the Marvel (?) Cafe and when we came out he was there.  We got great pics... but saw no roving Photographers.  On the daily map is gives a timefram for character visits...we found by asking in the shops they could tell us exactly what times they would be at the spot.  We were there from Sept 16-Sept 20th


----------



## Michael Webb

When we got to Marvel Super Hero Village or Land or whatever, we asked about meeting the super heroes. Spiderman does appear almost continually in the back of the Spiderman shop - it's on the lake side of the road - there is a separate line set up to see him against a green screen and the photo THEY take is great with a comic book background.  All of the other super heroes (and a few villains) appear on the street (about every 45 minutes) and you line up for photo ops.  We had Captain America, Wolverine, Storm, Rogue... and Spiderman.  (Adding that Green Goblin was running around the street, in and out of the Spiderman ride...but he was so fast i  couldn't get a picture even though i saw him 3 times!) After the street encounter, Spiderman returned to his semi-permanent position in the back of the Spiderman store. You had to line up individually for each if you wanted pictures with them. But the good news is they each took their time with you. That was special.

Universal does an good job with character encounters. If only they did more with PHOTOGRAPHERS at their character encounter!


----------



## macraven

_Thanks for sharing _


----------



## mommy2paisley

It looks like the last post was September 2018. Forgive me if I missed where something was updated since then! My son (7) and I always love the Disney characters, and he is so excited to try to see characters on our first Universal trip in December (hopefully).  Are there any tips to be able to see as many characters as possible? He is really wanting to see characters from Simpsons, Transformers, Despicable Me, Curious George, Shrek, Scooby Doo, and Sponge Bob. The most recent list I found on Kenny the Pirate’s site (where I always looked for Disney) says last updated 2017, so if any of these no longer appear or if there are some added since, I would love to be able to find a recent list!!

Oh, gosh! I just saw Page 7 but see it has been a bit since updated....also, any superhero characters, Dr. Seuse, Grinch since we will be there are christmas? I am hoping we can get a good plan to find lots of characters for my boy!!!


----------



## macraven

_Yes at Christmas time you will see those other characters 
Grinch is popular with the crowds 

Super heroes will also be available to the public _


----------

